# automatisch aktualisieren?



## Comander_Keen (29. Januar 2002)

Tach Posst...

Ich habe mir jetzte eine Webcam geleistet. Das hochladen und das einbinden auf meiner HP funktioniert auch ohne weiteres. Leider weiß ich aber nicht wie ich meine hp automatisch aktualisieren lassen kann. Also das alle 15sec. das aktuelle bild meiner cam erscheint, ohne das man die hp selbst neu laden muss.
Kenn jemand eine Lösung des Problems??

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. Januar 2002)

Du schreibst folgendes in den Head-Bereich der HTML-Datei:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="15; URL=webcam.html">
```
Damit wird 15 Sekunden nach Aufruf dieser Seite auf die Seite webcam.html weitergeleitet. Somit entsteht eine Endlosschleife, und die Seite lädt sich ständig neu. Am besten extra ein (I-)Frame dafür einrichten.


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Januar 2002)

Konnte mir schon denken das es sicher simpel ist. Aber man muss es erstmal wissen  . BiG THX !!!!

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. Januar 2002)

*Alternativ ...*

lädst du nur das Bild neu, was über den von 
CoffeeCup veröffentlichten JavaScript ganz
wunderbar funktioniert.

http://www.coffeecup.com

Dann die Webcam Software downladen (Trial),
einmal ausführen und dir die HTML erstellen 
lassen. JavaScript kopieren und fertig.

Pfote, Kojote


----------

